# Spotted Snake Eel [picture]



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Well it's an out of focus picture for the time being...








What exactly does this eels diet consist of? It loves shrimp but when I fed it silversides yesterday it ate them, then threw them up. Any information on these eels would be greatly appreciated. I haven't found much info on the web...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm guessing the eel you refer to is Myrichthys maculosus. If it is... this fish gets around 40" in length, and eats a variety of large frozen foods including the things you are offering.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Myrichthys eels are generally best avoided unless you can find an odd specimen that will eat. 
These eels mostly eat worms and crustaceans. They'll eat a fish if they can find one, but where they live they won't often find one. They don't hang out in rocks like morays so much, preferring to bury themselves in sand. ( to varying degree. Goldspots are about the worst species to get, while this one isn't so bad )
Eels of all sorts will commonly puke up recently eaten fish if they are disturbed or frightened, so maybe that's what happened?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Alright, makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

If all else fails, get him some goldfish to eat so he stays alive.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, Myrichthys maculosus is the correct species name there's just not many details out on it. Also, I hear conflicting stories about feeding eels freshwater fish. When doing research on the Snowflake eel I read that feeding the eel rosies would eventually result in liver failure. Do you think that's true?

I would also like to thank everyone on this forum. Out of the three forums I have posted the question on the Leopard/Spotted snake eel this is the only one that did not jump down my throat for purchasing an eel I knew nothing about. In all actuality I have _adopted_ the two eels I have right now. I went to purchase live rock and sand at a sellers home with no intent on coming home with eels. The man said he posted the two eels for free on another website, 11 people showed interest but, no one came to pick them up. When I arrived they were only in a 30G tank and they now reside in my 72G. I would not have taken them home if I didn't think I could care for them I was just trying to learn about the specific care instructions for this species. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's some more pics, it looks a little cramped in there because the tank is only partially filled when taking these.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Goldfish have an enzyme in them that blocks Vitamin B uptake, so feeding goldfish to other fish isn't the best idea. Use other non-cyprinid fish instead, but for this eel, try to find more shrimp & small crabs.


----------

